# Remington 700 ?'s



## olchevy (Apr 13, 2010)

I have three quick questions.

1) I am looking for a trigger upgrade for my remington 700 .308, but most I see such as timney, rifle basix, shilen, Jewell etc say they will not work with the newer x-mark pro trigger rifles(which I have now), Why is this and what is a good trigger around the 150 or under mark.

2) Is there really a big difference in the whole locktime stuff, It says it these firing pin assymblies from like callahan or TUBB 2000 are supposed to reduce locktime by 40%. So what exactly is lock time(i thought how long inbettween when you pull the trigger and when the firing pin strikes the primer), and is this actually an upgrade worth doing?

3) Is the sako style extractor really as good as they make  it out to be or really that much of an improvement, and worth the cost to have it installed(ie bolt milled for it?

And you can throw in any other notable upgrades for these rifles if you feel it will improve the overall performance of it, short of reloading right now. I already have a good scope now(not in my avatar picture), and my stock just needs to be bedded so I am good in those departments.

Thanks in Advance,
                               Olchevy


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 13, 2010)

1.  I'm not sure what they are saying about not being able to put the trigger in a newer rifle with the Mark X Pro trigger.  I've done it several times, just put a Jewell in one last week.  Personally, I recommend the Rifle Basix trigger.  Outstandingly rugged unit, with a good price.

2.  That's exactly what locktime is.  A reduction in locktime can really only be exploited by folks that are very good shots.  For most folks, they won't see a difference.  With that said, it is a relatively cheap and easy "upgrade", so why not do it.

3.  I don't see a need for the Sako extractor in the vast majority of rifles.  I was a Scout/Sniper in the Corps for over 6 years.  I saw lots of things happen with the M40A1 (uses a Remington 700 action), but I never saw a factory extractor fail.  I've been a Sniper, Sniper Instructor and Remington 700 Armorer for over 20 years and I have yet to personally see one fail.  I know it happens, but I've never seen it in the 1000's of Rem700's I've witnessed in action.

I also read a pretty good write-up about how the Sako-style extractor can become a projectile in the event of a blown casing.

The only time I recommend having a Sako-style extractor installed in a Rem700 is when someone is having the bolt face opened up for a different cartridge, i.e., opening a .30-06 bolt face to accept a .300 WinMag.

I can suggest all kinds of stuff.  Is the rifle the one that's pictured in your avatar?  If not, post a pic of it or describe it and we can go from there.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 13, 2010)

You have already suggested the most productive upgrade to your equipment:  Glass bed that puppy.  Almost every rifle benefits from it.  You've already declined the next best advice:  reload specifically for your firearm.  Almost every rifle will have a pet load all of its own.  

I agree with cmshoot about the extractors.  I have yet to see a 700 extractor fail.  742's yes, 700's no.  A lot of the stuff you can buy is simply bling.  A good friend of mine, Barbara Jean Hile, won the Nationals at Camp Perry five times with the M1 and M14 and then six times with the 1911.  When I asked her advice on what fancy gear would improve my shooting her advice was:  BUY MORE PRACTICE AMMO.


----------



## germag (Apr 13, 2010)

I can tell you for dead certain that Rifle Basix makes an outstanding replacement trigger for the X-Mark Pro. I just installed one in one of my rifles. Timney also makes one, and if you don't need to reduce your trigger pull by a lot, Ernie The Gunsmith now has replacement springs for that trigger. Ernie's springs only reduce the pull weight by about 1#, but supposedly it makes the trigger pull much smoother.


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 17, 2010)

What's the rifles application. Hunting, target shooting, bad weather or what. The best trigger I've used for Varminting and Target is the Jewell by far. I have 1 @ 8oz. in a 700 .308. 1 in a .223 @ 4oz. These rifles are strictly for target and long range varmint removal. I have the Callahan speedlock installed in both. I also have single shot followers for easy loading of long, light neck tension loads. These upgrades are not that expensive, compared to lesser ones. I may be wrong, but I think the Jewell Xmark conflict is just with the factory safety. I didn't bother with a safety on either of the rifles I mentioned above. As CMshoot said the extractor won't help your accuracy, and unless your hunting dangerous game or going into combat, I believe it would be an unecessary expense. Barrel maintenence is very important, important it's done corectly too. Always use a good solvent, follow the directions and use a safe method. I personally use and recommend the Otis system. I use it on all my firearms. Then get it to someone that knows and loves the 700 action and have it bedded. I've just went back and reread the others, and I see that I'm a broken record. To late to change it now! If you're serious about accuracy, the good optics are great, but precision handloads will make it sing. It's not hard to learn, and the rewards are well worth the effort. Thanks' all you above for allowing me to repeat what you've already said, Chuckdog.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Apr 17, 2010)

David at adventure outdoors just did a trig job on my pro trig and now it is 2 # and very very crisp only $65 why buy a new trigger . 770 333 9880 he is up in smyrna


----------



## olchevy (Apr 17, 2010)

gunhand1911 said:


> David at adventure outdoors just did a trig job on my pro trig and now it is 2 # and very very crisp only $65 why buy a new trigger . 770 333 9880 he is up in smyrna



You do bring up a good point. I adjusted my savage rifles trigger(pre-accutrigger)  down to around the 2lb mark and it is great, I will have to give it a shot on this rifle and see how it fares, if it breaks clean and around the 2lb mark i'll keep it but if it has the slightest bit of gritty feeling i will swap it out.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 17, 2010)

chuckdog said:


> What's the rifles application. Hunting, target shooting, bad weather or what. The best trigger I've used for Varminting and Target is the Jewell by far. I have 1 @ 8oz. in a 700 .308. 1 in a .223 @ 4oz. These rifles are strictly for target and long range varmint removal. I have the Callahan speedlock installed in both. I also have single shot followers for easy loading of long, light neck tension loads. These upgrades are not that expensive, compared to lesser ones. I may be wrong, but I think the Jewell Xmark conflict is just with the factory safety. I didn't bother with a safety on either of the rifles I mentioned above. As CMshoot said the extractor won't help your accuracy, and unless your hunting dangerous game or going into combat, I believe it would be an unecessary expense. Barrel maintenence is very important, important it's done corectly too. Always use a good solvent, follow the directions and use a safe method. I personally use and recommend the Otis system. I use it on all my firearms. Then get it to someone that knows and loves the 700 action and have it bedded. I've just went back and reread the others, and I see that I'm a broken record. To late to change it now! If you're serious about accuracy, the good optics are great, but precision handloads will make it sing. It's not hard to learn, and the rewards are well worth the effort. Thanks' all you above for allowing me to repeat what you've already said, Chuckdog.



You are correct, after researching more into it the only problem is the factory saftey will not work. However most of the trigger companies are now including a saftey to work with it. I myself am not a huge fan of safeties, yes I see their obvious purpose, but most of the guns I was raised around had safeties and none of which worked, so I have learned big time about how to treat a gun. So for me the saftey almost never comes on,so in turn having a saftey is of no real importance to me anyways.


----------



## germag (Apr 17, 2010)

The X-Mark Pro triggers are hit-and-miss. Some of them will adjust nicely, some just won't....they are inconsistent. I replaced mine with a Rifle Basix and got it down to a very clean, consistent 10 oz, with about .013" sear engagement. I'm very happy with it....I could have never gotten that X-Mark trigger adjusted the way I wanted it. I probably could have gotten it to the point where it would have been acceptable for a hunting rifle, but my rifle isn't a hunting rifle and wasn't built for that purpose....why they chose to put a hunting trigger in it is beyond me.


----------

